# First Blue wings



## DRBugman85 (Jul 18, 2018)

Chasing Red fish Sunday morning we saw 2 flights of Blue Wing teal some where on the coastal marsh 6 in the first and 8- 10 in the 2nd, Earlier this year than 2017 it was the  1st of August last year. Mite be worth checking out the coastal sky if you go fishing.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 12, 2018)

Chasing trout yesterday seen more Bluewings somewhere on the Georgia coast. More than last year in August, small flocks of 6-8 till about 9 am the bite turn on and I stop watching the sky and caught plenty of trout,most were throw backs but had 14 nice trout and 10 reds.My buddy can't understand why I love seeing the ducks on 90 degree days(deer hunter) Its in my blood may it all ways be there to see and hear waterfowl any time of the year.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 12, 2018)

Who says u can't do 2 things at once ... I've seen 1 small group buzz our flats on Eastcoast of central Fl


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 20, 2018)

First birds showed up yesterday at my place just over the Sav river in SC...40-50 birds.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 20, 2018)

Saw about 12 in a small pond full Of duck weed in middle Ga


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 24, 2018)

Got around 200 today


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 24, 2018)

There thinking about it ... had 2 nice groups buzz me when I was out fishing the flats on Wednesday !!!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 5, 2018)

got around 50 this am


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 7, 2018)

Close to 300 this am. Wish season was tomorrow.


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 7, 2018)

I hear ya .... we have a spot that has loaded up ... long way off for teal


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 7, 2018)

I’ve gone from 30 to 200 to 4 to 50 to 300...will be interesting to see what’s around A week from tomorrow.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hurricane might push some more down also


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 9, 2018)

Will be interesting to see for sure. Still good numbers of teal over the weekend. Had about 2oo woodies show up all of the sudden.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 16, 2018)

Two days of teal hunting without firing a shot. Teal came in 20 minutes before legal shooting both days. Less numbers than we have had the past two weeks. Surprising number of big ducks showing up.


----------



## BP1994 (Sep 16, 2018)

Nine man limit Saturday morning


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 16, 2018)

Awesome .... opens this coming Sat for us


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 24, 2018)

Hunted once this weekend. Didn't pull the trigger and only saw 3 wood ducks in the distance...


----------

